# AIC Campus Police Officers honored



## farva25 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Campus police officers honored for their heroism
*SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - Four campus police officers were honored for their heroism. They responded to a two-car accident near the campus of American International College on November 11th of last year. They tried unsuccessfully to reach one of the drivers trapped inside a burning car. But they did manage to rescue the driver of the second car before flames engulfed the vehicle. Sgt. Taylor Warren, one of the officers honored, said "It was just a night full of emotions and making decisions-quick decisions. basically just doing your job." Officers also honored that night were Lt. Darrell Nichols, Lillian Martino and Michael Powers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good Job! Despite the fact that AIC has been bashed recently!

:twisted:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Well, at least this shows that they aren't brain dead. They might deserve a little more credit. Anyway, GOOD JOB!


----------

